# Padova internet connection



## Thomas Millington (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm moving to Padova in August. Not being able to speak Italian I'm really hoping the internet connection is at the same standard as the uk, so that I can stream and download tv.

Can someone please tell me they have broadband???


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

Italy is quite advanced on the telecommunication front. I don't think you will have a problem. There are multiple providers. If you go to the British Embassy website in Rome I believe they have a lot of useful information on such topics.


----------



## tom_padova (May 7, 2012)

Thomas Millington said:


> I'm moving to Padova in August. Not being able to speak Italian I'm really hoping the internet connection is at the same standard as the uk, so that I can stream and download tv.
> 
> Can someone please tell me they have broadband???


Hi Thomas ,

Yup, why I'm sitting here using wireless broadband right now, in deepest darkest Padova ! What will you be doing when you come ? Teaching ?

Tom


----------



## Thomas Millington (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes teaching. My wife and I have jobs in the same school. My wife speaks Italian but I'm going to struggle for entertainment if I can't stream tv effectively.

Cheers


----------



## tom_padova (May 7, 2012)

Sounds good, which school you teaching at ? Streaming speeds ain't too bad, top end internet is a bit slower here than top end back home, but you shouldn't have any problems


----------

